# Pork loin for Sausage meat ... ????



## goliath (Nov 11, 2013)

hi everyone

i am a newbie sausage maker and have some questions.

there is a very good sale on here in the sticks where i live, pork loin is on for 1/2 the price of pork shoulder. it seems the shoulder NEVER goes on sale as cheap as these whole loins go for. i was wondering if it makes much difference to sausage if i use loin and add fat instead of grinding shoulder.

the butcher saves me pork fat for free,

i have been told that sausage should be about 20% fat but im not positive on any of this. i will be making up some more moose garlic sausage, smoked of course and ready to eat. i hear people usually go 50 / 50 pork shoulder to moose meat, or venison for that matter. i guess if i go with the loin meat what ratio of fat should i put in?

 say for a 10 pound batch ..

THANKS FOR YOUR INPUT













SA3.jpg



__ goliath
__ Nov 11, 2013






SOME PORK SHOULDER KIELBASA I MADE


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 11, 2013)

As long as you add fat it should work out just fine. Since loin is maybe 5% fat, I'd add 15%-25% of the weight of the loin in fat, depending on how fatty you want your sausage.


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 11, 2013)

You could add just cut pork fat right in with your moose.( 2lbs fat -8lbs moose) Pork butts or shoulders can have different amounts of fat but they average about 20% which makes them a good choice for sausage. Make a small batch and keep notes because it has to be what you like. Some people like 60/40, 70/30 etc.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 11, 2013)

Make sure you add fat if not you wont be happy


----------



## venture (Nov 12, 2013)

I would not pay loin prices to make sausage.

The butt is usually good to go as is and a lot cheaper here. I rarely trim or add fat to the Boston Butt.

Some folks like a 20% fat sausage.  I prefer mine in the 25 to 30% fat range. I haven't done the trim and weigh for a while, but I judge the butts we get here to be in the 25% range.

Try them and see what you think?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

